# Expat experiences from New Plymouth



## donk72

Hi there – we are a family of 5 with 3 young children (boy @9, boy @7 and girl @5) and we are thinking about moving to New Plymouth towards the end of 2016. We are originally from the UK but have been living in Adelaide for the last 13 years, which we have found to be a very cliquey place and very hard to break into social groups.

We are interested to hear from any expats currently in New Plymouth about how you have found the move and how friendly / inclusive the people are? We’ve heard that the New Zealanders are very friendly, but we want to hear if it’s true.

Can anyone also please provide us on some information around which schools we should consider? Which ones have the good reputations (from a social (kids & parents) and academic perspective) and which ones should we steer clear of?
Has anyone had any bad experiences with New Plymouth?

Thanks


----------



## hyweldavies

donk72 said:


> Hi there – we are a family of 5 with 3 young children (boy @9, boy @7 and girl @5) and we are thinking about moving to New Plymouth towards the end of 2016. We are originally from the UK but have been living in Adelaide for the last 13 years, which we have found to be a very cliquey place and very hard to break into social groups.
> 
> We are interested to hear from any expats currently in New Plymouth about how you have found the move and how friendly / inclusive the people are? We’ve heard that the New Zealanders are very friendly, but we want to hear if it’s true.
> 
> Can anyone also please provide us on some information around which schools we should consider? Which ones have the good reputations (from a social (kids & parents) and academic perspective) and which ones should we steer clear of?
> Has anyone had any bad experiences with New Plymouth?
> 
> Thanks


Hi, 

We moved here just over 2 years ago and love it. People are great, beaches at fabulous and the environment is great.


----------



## hyweldavies

There is also a Facebook Group "British and Living in New Plymouth" whose members are helpful


----------



## Saima32

Hi mate,
Just read your post on moving to Nz. Have u moved yet??
I am also from Adelaide.
I have shortlisted Taranaki, Bell Block.
Kindly let me know any information if u have on the area. Any other areas suggestion would be 
highly appreciated ??

Thanks 
Faisal


----------

